# Does buying a used HR10 now make sense?



## DanM (Jan 13, 2003)

If a used HR10 can be purchased now at a reasonable price, and we're reluctant to give up our DirecTivo in the living room, does it make sense to buy an HR10 right now, and ride it out until they're truly obsolete, on the assumption that D* will replace it with whatever the new receiver is at that time?

What HD channels will remain HD on the HR10 until then? (I don't even know the current lineup receivable on the HR10, as all our receivers are the old HDVR2's). Being able to record from our OTA HD locals would be a big plus, as D* doesn't offer then in HD yet.

Thanks!


----------



## Mike728 (Oct 29, 2007)

I'm using mine almost exclusively for recording OTA HD. (It's connected to the same TV as an H20). It still picks up the old HD channels in the 70's through the 90's, too. Not bad for $5/mo IMO.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

DanM said:


> If a used HR10 can be purchased now at a reasonable price, and we're reluctant to give up our DirecTivo in the living room, does it make sense to buy an HR10 right now, and ride it out until they're truly obsolete, on the assumption that D* will replace it with whatever the new receiver is at that time?
> 
> What HD channels will remain HD on the HR10 until then? (I don't even know the current lineup receivable on the HR10, as all our receivers are the old HDVR2's). Being able to record from our OTA HD locals would be a big plus, as D* doesn't offer then in HD yet.
> 
> Thanks!


You'll miss a ton of HD if you go with the HR10. Also, DIRECTV did not "replace" my HR10 for free. It cost me $200 smacks. I bought my HR10 on eBay. Perhaps this is why DIRECTV did not "replace" mine for free (or low cost). Forget TIVO and the HR10. Get the HR20/HR21

FYI - I sold my HR10 to some sucker on eBay for $275


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

If you want it to record DIRECTV's HD channels, I wouldn't bother. If you are looking at a decent solution for OTA recording until the HR21's OTA solution is available, and you can pick one up "real cheap", then I'd say maybe. (I wouldn't consider $275 real cheap.)


----------



## LI-SVT (May 18, 2006)

I bought one recently. Its a rock solid 200 hr SD, 30 hr HD OTA DVR. It is connected to the same TV as my HR20. I haven't used the HR20 since getting the TiVo.


----------



## jostarr (Dec 14, 2006)

Does an HR10 have to be activated to record OTA only prorams?


----------



## Mike728 (Oct 29, 2007)

jostarr said:


> Does an HR10 have to be activated to record OTA only prorams?


Yes


----------



## DanM (Jan 13, 2003)

Well yeah I would only get one if it were real cheap, like under $100 shipped. It would be essentially a drop-in replacement for our current SD D*Tivo in the living room.

In addition to the OTA locals, it would still get the essentials, like the HBO and Showtime HD channels, right? Or are those in danger of disappearing sometime soon?


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

I wouldn't buy it assuming that you will get back whatever price you pay for it in a discount from DirecTv on an HR20/21. Think of it as just another SD DirecTivo with a big hard drive and evaluate the decision to buy it based on that.


----------



## Mike728 (Oct 29, 2007)

Sirshagg said:


> Think of it as just another SD DirecTivo with a big hard drive and evaluate the decision to buy it based on that.


Why only SD? You'll never lose your OTA HD locals.


----------



## DanM (Jan 13, 2003)

Right. Right now, all we have is a SD D*Tivo connected to the HDTV. At the worst, I would be getting another SD with much bigger capacity, which can also record our locals in HD for as long as I want to use it. At best, I could also be getting a few other channels in HD too.

I'm assuming I wouldn't have to do a 2 year agreement to activate an owned receiver, correct?


----------



## HarryD (Mar 24, 2002)

When I activated one of my old receivers, they didn't mention anything on a two year agreement....


----------



## newsposter (Nov 13, 2003)

on another board they said no 2 yr for used hdtivos. Multiple ppl told me that when i said there was so they must be right!


----------

